# My 12x36 Crossfeed Drive Needs Help.  Suggestions Please?



## Kansasdude (Oct 13, 2015)

I wasn't paying attention and ran my crossfeed out, all the way to the front of the apron, and something went wrong.  Yeah I know imagine that.

At any rate, now when you turn the drive on it either wont work, OR works but when you grab the handle you can easily stop it.

So i'm thinking perhaps something is just loose and not actually broke but I don't know.  Also appears you have to take the entire apron off???  How much of a nightmare is that?

I'm seriously considering waiting till I find a second used lathe and just buying it.  Since I generally use different chuck jaws for facing larger stuff I could just leave it set up that way.  But, I am curious if you know what this problem might be and what it would take to fix?  Thanks!


----------



## TomS (Oct 13, 2015)

Without knowing the model my guess is the shear pin did it's job.  Look for the shear pin near the headstock end of the feed rod.

Hope this is it.

Tom S


----------



## Franko (Oct 13, 2015)

It would help if your were more specific about what went wrong. Did it make a clicking or grinding noise? Which handle can you hold it back with?

Does your drive screw have a clutch? It could be your clutch loosened up.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 13, 2015)

We need a model #   but it Sounds like you either stripped a gear or it slipped on the shaft. Should be an easy fix. Ok I see from your intro it is a G4003. You can crank the cross slide all the way back and remove a cover plate and see what the problem is. You can download the manual and parts list here.

http://grizzly23-px.rtrk.ca/products/12-x-36-Gear-Head-Cam-Lock-Spindle-Gap-Bed-Lathe/G4003


----------



## Kansasdude (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  That cover plate appears to have the pieces that hold it to the ways attached to it.  I'll have to look at the schematic when I get time.  The shear pin sounds plausible.  I don't think it's a stripped gear because it still works, it just has no bite, like something is slipping.


----------



## Kansasdude (Oct 15, 2015)

And it is in internal, it is hooking up with the shaft on that runs thru the apron just fine.


----------

